
Einstein's Advice to His Son on How to Accelerate Learning - prostoalex
https://www.inc.com/jessica-stillman/how-to-learn-anything-faster-according-to-albert-einstein.html?utm_source=pocket&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=pockethits
======
jasonkostempski
How does this qualify as an article on Inc.? It's a few paragraphs with a
bunch of links to other Inc. pages and a few other sites, but there is
absolutely no value added to the raw quote.

~~~
novia
This site was absolute garbage on my smartphone. Want to share the main quote?

~~~
sinistersnare

      I am very pleased that you find joy with the piano. This and carpentry are in my opinion for your age the best pursuits, better even than school. Because those are things which fit a young person such as you very well. Mainly play the things on the piano which please you, even if the teacher does not assign those. That is the way to learn the most, that when you are doing something with such enjoyment that you don't notice that the time passes. I am sometimes so wrapped up in my work that I forget about the noon meal. . . .
    

\-- Albert Einstein

Enjoy!

~~~
ClassyJacket
Hacker News should update its CSS. That was unreadable, with only four words
visible at a time.

~~~
mkl
I don't think it's the CSS that's the problem. The commenter formatted the
paragraph as code by indenting it with spaces. Code usually doesn't need
wrapping.

------
devoply
See I am a smart scientist therefore I know what makes me smart and these few
pithy words can make you smart as well. It's more or less appeals to
authority...

~~~
Method-X
His advice is to work on things you enjoy. The more you enjoy it, the more you
learn. Cliche as it may be, it's still very sound advice.

